# wats d cost of intel 845 or 865 motherboard



## techgizmo (Oct 23, 2005)

hey
i just wanna know wats d cost of 845gv motherboard or a 865
i also wanna know wer will i get it d cheapest in mumbai


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 23, 2005)

techgizmo said:
			
		

> hey
> i just wanna know wats d cost of 845gv motherboard or a 865
> i also wanna know wer will i get it d cheapest in mumbai



Intel 865GBF is INR 5250 (shipped) at www.techmirchi.com

Keith


----------

